# Rotors and pad replacement



## zrtscirocco (Mar 25, 2007)

I replaced the brake rotors and pads and bled my brake system on my 1997 Golf GTI and now the ABS light on the side of the dash and my brake light is on on my dash. How do I correct this?


----------



## Pete O. Arguelles (Jul 5, 2000)

While u were there did u clean all 4 abs sensors? Also vag it to pin point the code. Most likely an abs sensor picked up some rust during the rotor change.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zrtscirocco (Mar 25, 2007)

Pete O. Arguelles said:


> While u were there did u clean all 4 abs sensors? Also vag it to pin point the code. Most likely an abs sensor picked up some rust during the rotor change.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 I will check to see which one it is. Thanks.


----------

